# Gimme Some Skin - new forum look!



## qmax




----------



## mudbug

*Gimme Some Skin!*

The new DC skin just appeared - me likee!!


----------



## Sonne

My same response. lol. I thought I accidentally clicked a link to a different site. .. .. .. .. Very Nice!


----------



## jabbur

Yeah, I posted a reply and the page came up with the new skin.  Talk about culture shock!  If I hadn't been on the page when it happened it wouldn't have been as neat to see.  Thanks Andy R. for all your hard work.


----------



## Katie H

*What happened to my Discuss Cooking page?*

All of a sudden my DC page looks different.  It has a blue and white gingham-like background and instead of the "people" at the top, there's a wooden cutting board with some strawberries on it.  The rest of the page is quite busy and rather difficult to read.

What happened?


----------



## mudbug

I know


----------



## Andy R

I am going to merge some of the threads about the new skin into one so we can have a sinlge place to talk about this.

It will take some time to get used to but hopefully the more professional look will grow on you.


----------



## vyapti

Is it possible to change the color pallet?  I'm on battery right now (low brightness) and it's a little hard to read.


----------



## roadfix

My first initial reaction was it looked too Betty Crokerish.  I need to give it more time...


----------



## BreezyCooking

*What The Heck Just Happened?????*

Two minutes ago everything is fine; two minutes later I'm morphed into a gingham Betty Crocker Land!!

Very difficult to read - especially anything & everything in that uber-pale yellow green. I'm squinting already.

Oops - wrong forum!! See - I can't even see where I'm posting things!!


----------



## Uncle Bob

vyapti said:


> Is it possible to change the color pallet?  I'm on battery right now (low brightness) and it's a little hard to read.



PLUS ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm on 120 volts and it hard to read!!!


----------



## BreezyCooking

*What The Heck Just Happened?????*

Two minutes ago everything was fine; two minutes later I'm morphed into some gingham Betty Crocker Land.

The pale blue & pale yellow-green are absolutely impossible to read.  What happened?  Did I miss something?  My eyes hurt from squinting already & I've only been on here for 2 minutes.


----------



## Andy R

Can you all describe the items that are hard to read?  For example the threads seem pretty easy but the links at the very top that show were you are in the site (blue on blue) seem like they could be made easier to see.  What exact areas of the site are hard to read?


----------



## mudbug

Andy, how do we get "out" of a thread and have it then display as read (i.e., not boldface anymore)?

never mind - I just figured it out.  you go to the top of the page and click on the forum again.


----------



## Katie H

Andy, the best way I can describe my difficulty reading it is that everything's a bit too "pastel."  The colors are quite pale and might be better if they were more vivid or if there was more contrast.  The blues and yellows seem to bleed into each other with no defined edges.  My eyes are getting tired already and I never have trouble with them.


----------



## ChefJune

*I Guess I'm an "Oldster," BUT...*

the new turquoise and green writing is VERY hard to read!

Is there some way I can change it in my browser without you having to change the whole site?

Otherwise, I like the new design.


----------



## Andy R

Katie E said:


> Andy, the best way I can describe my difficulty reading it is that everything's a bit too "pastel." The colors are quite pale and might be better if they were more vivid or if there was more contrast. The blues and yellows seem to bleed into each other with no defined edges. My eyes are getting tired already and I never have trouble with them.


Katie, which text are you talking about?  The posts inside the threads?  The links to recent post in the side column or home page?  Blue parts at the top of the sections or what?

Please be as detailed oriented in the location of the feedback so I can understand 100%


----------



## roadfix

I agree with Katie E about the overall appearance being too "pastel"..


----------



## Katie H

Andy R said:


> Katie, which text are you talking about?  The posts inside the threads?  The links to recent post in the side column or home page?  Blue parts at the top of the sections or what?
> 
> Please be as detailed oriented in the location of the feedback so I can understand 100%




Except for what's in black, everything is too pale or not well enough defined.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Katie E said:


> Andy, the best way I can describe my difficulty reading it is that everything's a bit too "pastel."  The colors are quite pale and might be better if they were more vivid or if there was more contrast.  The blues and yellows seem to bleed into each other with no defined edges.  My eyes are getting tired already and I never have trouble with them.



Thanks Katie....I could not describe it, and I can't look at it either.....


----------



## mudbug

I see what Katie, June, Uncle Bob and the others are saying. 

hard to read the yellow type against the blue background (date/time of postings, "View First Unread" bar)

hard to read list of blue "read" threads, blue type against white and gingham backgrounds

that tomato red color might be useful..............


----------



## Andy M.

Thread titles on the New Posts and Forum Listing pages are in a pale color.  The reduced contrast makes them harder to read.

The text in the individual posts appears as black on white so that's not a problem (for me).

Also noticed that mods and admins are no longer identified as such in their posts.


----------



## Saraaaaa

well I get a pleasant surprise when I just visit DC a few minutes ago and saw this new look. I quite like it, very comfortable feeling.


----------



## ChefJune

Andy R said:


> Can you all describe the items that are hard to read? For example the threads seem pretty easy but the links at the very top that show were you are in the site (blue on blue) seem like they could be made easier to see. What exact areas of the site are hard to read?


 
The thread titles in pale blue and everything that's white with a light green background are making me squint, BIG time.  The thread content is okay, altho black wou d be easier to read than that odd shade of blue.


----------



## mudbug

au contraire, friend Andy.  I see your admin title right under your avatar, just like Katie's


----------



## BreezyCooking

Pale on pale is, frankly, not "a good thing" - lol!!  And except for the individual postings, pretty much EVERYTHING is pale on pale.  I'll be back after it's "tweaked".  I have a headache already - lol!!


----------



## GrillingFool

I don't much care for the color choice either. 
Personally, I don't think it is more "professional" looking.
I REALLY don't like the ghost quotation marks either.
And I don't like the right hand side bar, but it is another spot for an ad,
so......

I will get used to it, I guess... but I don't like it. Looks amateurish, especially
the color choices, fat title bars, blue on blue type, dead green buttons... 

not APPETIZING at all.


----------



## BreezyCooking

GrillingFool said:


> I don't much care for the color choice either.
> Personally, I don't think it is more "professional" looking.
> I REALLY don't like the ghost quotation marks either.
> And I don't like the right hand side bar, but it is another spot for an ad,
> so......
> 
> I will get used to it, I guess... but I don't like it. Looks amateurish, especially
> the color choices, fat title bars, blue on blue type, dead green buttons...
> 
> not APPETIZING at all.


 
I couldn't possibly agree more with you, & have absolutely no idea why anyone felt this change was necessary.  The site now looks very amateurish & at the same time resembles what Kraft Food Kitchens sends me via e-mail every so often.  What, exactly, was the problem with the original setup?  I don't remember anyone complaining about it.  I guess we'll all get used to it.  What choice do we have? Sad.


----------



## Andy M.

mudbug said:


> au contraire, friend Andy.  I see your admin title right under your avatar, just like Katie's





I see it too.  Thanks


----------



## Andy R

Thank you all for the feedback so far.  It's going to take a few days to get it all organized and fixes made.

OK, so I have attached some screen shots of what I think you all are talking about.  Can you please let me know if that is correct so I can work on fixing them?

Also, for those of you who want the old style back, feel free to choose it from the bottom left of every page (see attachment).


----------



## Russellkhan

Andy R said:


> Can you all describe the items that are hard to read?  For example the threads seem pretty easy but the links at the very top that show were you are in the site (blue on blue) seem like they could be made easier to see.  What exact areas of the site are hard to read?



Thread titles in the listing: Pale blue on white, too hard to read

Text in postings: light grey on white, too hard to read

The link at the top that shows where you are (Discuss Cooking - Cooking Forums      > Discuss Cooking Community forums       > Forum Help and Ideas       >  Gimme Some Skin - new forum look!) light blue on a blue plaid, way too hard to read

The rest is also fairly low contrast and hard to read, but mostly isn't content that changes, so I can live with it.


----------



## Katie H

Ahhhhh....my eyes thank you.  I've switched back.

You need to point a red arrow to the split pea-colored areas, too.  You're spot on with the rest.


----------



## Katie H

I do have another observation.  The old skin had the 4 people at the top who, it seemed, were "discussing" cooking.  The new skin doesn't really convey that.


----------



## GB

I agree that the new look does not look more professional. I think the other look was one of the more professional looking skins I have ever seen actually. That does not mean I do not like it though. I am not used to it yet and will need to play with it for a while before I have a valid opinion.

One thing I REALLY like though is how the forums are listed on the very top blue bar. that is really cool.

Andy, a bug I am noticing is that when you click on "your notifications " in the box on the top right it pops up _under_ the blue bar so some of it is obscured.


----------



## Andy R

I just wanted to update you all that I am working on various things now.  I will post an update later with the changes.  On the list is the ability to turn off the right column.  Please be patient while I process the feedback and make adjustments.


----------



## Andy R

GB said:


> Andy, a bug I am noticing is that when you click on "your notifications " in the box on the top right it pops up _under_ the blue bar so some of it is obscured.


Added to the list...


----------



## BreezyCooking

Andy R said:


> Also, for those of you who want the old style back, feel free to choose it from the bottom left of every page (see attachment).


 
Oh thank you, thank you, thank you.  My eyes, in particular, thank you.  This format was/is perfect.  So long as I can still access it - do what you will re: the new one - lol!!


----------



## Dove

Katie E said:


> Andy, the best way I can describe my difficulty reading it is that everything's a bit too "pastel."  The colors are quite pale and might be better if they were more vivid or if there was more contrast.  The blues and yellows seem to bleed into each other with no defined edges.  My eyes are getting tired already and I never have trouble with them.


-------------------------------------------------------
I agree Katie. I find the light colors hard to read.


----------



## jennyema

You are also missing some of the clickie at the bottom like community rules and TOS.


----------



## miniman

Sorry, I also find the new colourings hard on my eyes and have switched to v1.


----------



## Dove

*I just switched back. Much easier on these old eyes.*


----------



## Uncle Bob

Do what you must...but please don't take v1.0 Away!!!


----------



## bullseye

One difference I've noticed that I like alot is that, when I click on a thread that I have already viewed, it brings me to the next post after the one I have already read.  If this is a result of the upgrade, kudos!  As for the rest, I'll have to get used to it and see.  I don't have the issues others have described with readability, but I do have a pretty high color and resolution capability on my laptop.


----------



## Andy R

@bullseye, I just edited some templates so the links in the right will take you to the first unread post in the thread.  This is only done on v2.0 and I will go back and update v1.0 once I have processed many of the issues/feedback that has been reported.

I have made a considerable amount of changes to the contrast of the text.  I hope it's starting to look better.


----------



## bullseye

Andy R said:


> @bullseye, I just edited some templates so the links in the right will take you to the first unread post in the thread.  This is only done on v2.0 and I will go back and update v1.0 once I have processed many of the issues/feedback that has been reported.
> 
> I have made a considerable amount of changes to the contrast of the text.  I hope it's starting to look better.



I think you're doing a great job, Andy.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## n2cookin

Well for now I too have gone back to the v1.0.  I find it easier on the eyes.  I am all for learning new things and changes as long as it is still easy on the eyes.


----------



## Janet H

I'm having fun watching the changes, it's a fun evolutionary process. I like the darker text in posts and the darker thread titles. The colors are growing on me and the allclad ad at the top is making me positively drool.


----------



## mbasiszta

I love all the comments!


----------



## roadfix

100X better than 3 hours ago...


----------



## texasgirl

I like it. Good job Andy!!


----------



## Toots

I wasn't online earlier but I like what I'm seeing right now - thanks for all your hard work Andy!


----------



## Saphellae

I like it, but it is a bit too pastel and white for me. For the amount of time I spend or want to spend on DC, I will probably get a headache  Sensitive eyes... if the site is like this I will probably end up turning the brightness down on my monitor every time I come.

I do like that its fresh and spring-like. I think it is more the white text on pastels that is killing me.


----------



## Andy R

roadfix said:


> 100X better than 3 hours ago...


I agree.  Lots of good feedback from the members.  I made lots of little changes based on the feedback and it's a LOT easier to read.





Toots said:


> I wasn't online earlier but I like what I'm seeing right now - thanks for all your hard work Andy!


You are welcome.  I still consider this a work in progress and have a long list.  So please be patient as I chip off that list and get everything dialed in.





Saphellae said:


> I like it, but it is a bit too pastel and white for me...   I do like that its fresh and spring-like. I think it is more the white text on pastels that is killing me.


Your comment "it is a bit too pastel..." seems to be a common response.  I will see what I can do to make it less pastel and a bit bolder (more contrast between elements).


----------



## mbasiszta

You go, dude.


----------



## Andy R

mbasiszta said:


> You go, dude.


Word


----------



## Chef Munky

It's a refreshing change from the the standard looks of most forums.

 This one has it's own unique style.Crisp looking *No pun intended.

 Thank you   


Munky.


----------



## mbasiszta

Chef Munky said:


> It's a refreshing change from the the standard looks of most forums.
> 
> This one has it's own unique style.Crisp looking *No pun intended.
> Thank you
> 
> 
> Munky.


That :WOOt2: guy is way cool.


----------



## Bilby

Not sure how far in the evolutionary cycle I have switched on to DC in, but I like what I see and think it a huge improvement in style and personality than the old look. Never really gave the look of the old DC much thought - it just was!  But I think you have worked well Andy. My laptop seems to handle the distinction in colours well - and don't ask me about the resolution - it is set at whatever the shop put it at!! LOL  

I hope those of you who are experiencing trouble viewing the site comfortably get the opportunity to switch over soon.

Pleasant surprise in a somewhat sucky day.


----------



## YT2095

I`v gone back to the original too (much nicer to look at), also when you get a Notification of a message, the Pop-down menu disappears Under the bar at the top making it impossible to click on so you can read your message 
I know I`m gong to get told off again for pointing this out but it may affect Others too.


----------



## Russellkhan

You really did make some changes since I last checked in, Andy. DC v2.0 (or should it be v2.1 now?) is *much* more readable than it was on my last visit. Thanks for that!


----------



## miniman

Yes that is improved, my eyes are not straining as much now. 

I really like the top bar for accessing the forums, much more user friendly.


----------



## licia

What a difference!  I thought I was in the wrong place. I don't know yet if I like it or not. I have a bit of a problem with contrast.


----------



## Callisto in NC

Uncle Bob said:


> Thanks Katie....I could not describe it, and I can't look at it either.....


I agree with the brightness and the pastels.  I ended up going into my control panel and choosing the DC 1.0 skin.  I'll check back occasionally but I prefer the old look.  I just thought it was me.  I'm not a "bright" person when it comes to websites.  

I did laugh at Betty Crockerish comment.  That's kind of how it did feel.


----------



## Andy R

YT2095 said:


> When you get a Notification of a message, the Pop-down menu disappears Under the bar at the top making it impossible to click on so you can read your message.


This has been fixed 

 



Russellkhan said:


> You really did make some changes since I last checked in, Andy. DC v2.0 (or should it be v2.1 now?) is *much* more readable than it was on my last visit. Thanks for that!


Thanks, we got lots of great feedback that was incorporated into the changes.  I feel like there is still a lot of refinement that needs to take place but at least we are headed in the right direction.

I find it quite interesting at all the varied feedback.  Some love it, some hate it and some are not quite sure yet.  I think we all get used to things and changes are hard.  I know I complain when sites I use frequently get a major makeover.  Often I boycott for while but ultimately I end up going back and getting settled in.


----------



## Luvs2Cook

I like the new look. Thanks for all your hard work.


----------



## ella/TO

*New Look fine with me*

Just wanted to put my 2 cents worth in......I like the new look! Thanks for all your hard work that went into it.....


----------



## JohnL

Boy! where the heck have I been?
I like it! I really like bright and cheery.
Thank you!


----------



## Dove

*Now if everyone will type in bold...It will be easier to read.


Where the the change size of font go???*


----------



## Saphellae

It is looking better all the time!

I did notice one glitch - On the Home page, where you view recently updated threads, the page does not remember if you have viewed that thread since someone last posted on it. On version 1 of the site, it kept the ones you had not visited since an update in bold. It then kept the ones you had visited and had not been updated with another post, not in bold.


----------



## mbasiszta

I am having trouble getting the pages to load now. I never had this problem before. Is anyone else having trouble getting from the hyperlink into the desired forum?


----------



## miniman

Yeah, there seems to be a loading delay, the frame loads but the actuallt text takes a long time to load, probably about 30s - noticeable anyway.


----------



## mbasiszta

Yeah, I have noticed some real loading problems. I have even tried three different Email programs: hotmail; MS Express; Outlook. Same problem on all of them. 

Alan, is there a glitch in this version of DC?


----------



## Callisto in NC

mbasiszta said:


> Yeah, I have noticed some real loading problems. I have even tried three different Email programs: hotmail; MS Express; Outlook. Same problem on all of them.
> 
> Alan, is there a glitch in this version of DC?


Color me confused on this one.  How are you using email programs to view the internet?  

I'm using Firefox 3.1 and it loads fine for me.


----------



## JMediger

I saw it yesterday afternoon - beautiful! I love the new options on the top - very user friendly IMHO.  I really like the different colors as well.  Not that blue isn't very warm and inviting but I like the plaid and color variations.  This morning, it's gone ...


----------



## mbasiszta

Callisto in NC said:


> Color me confused on this one. How are you using email programs to view the internet?


My Email inbox tells me when a response has been received at DC. They produce a handy little hyperlink to reply. Got it? 



> I'm using Firefox 3.1 and it loads fine for me.


Lucky you.


----------



## Callisto in NC

mbasiszta said:


> My Email inbox tells me when a response has been received at DC. They produce a handy little hyperlink to reply. Got it?


You are talking about your subscribed threads that give you a link when someone replies to a thread you've either started or replied in.  That's different than looking at DC on the internet be it Google Chrome, Microsoft IE, or Firefox.  That is something you need to adjust in your mailbox settings, it doesn't have anything to do with DC.  

What internet browser do you use to see the board, not the threads you've already posted in?


----------



## mbasiszta

Callisto in NC said:


> You are talking about your subscribed threads that give you a link when someone replies to a thread you've either started or replied in. That's different than looking at DC on the internet be it Google Chrome, Microsoft IE, or Firefox. That is something you need to adjust in your mailbox settings, it doesn't have anything to do with DC.


Yes, you are totally correct. I am hyperlinking into DC in one or the other of the threads to which I am corresponding. It has always been fast and simple to reply.


> What internet browser do you use to see the board, not the threads you've already posted in?


MS IE6.something . . . 

It seems to be getting better, the more I use it. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Callisto in NC

You might want to try downloading Firefox, I'm linking in via the town free internet service and I'm on the end of the service area, I don't even know if Town knows the free service goes this far, and Firefox is still really fast.  Just a thought.  I have issues all the time with IE which is why I switched.


----------



## Andy R

Marty,

All the links that are included in the email notifications should remain working.

You might want to turn off the right column and see if that helps the page load faster (less stuff to load).  You can do this from the UserCP >> Edit Options (on the left) then scroll to the very bottom.


----------



## Jikoni

I thought I had been directed to a wrong forum at first! Let me find my way around for now, will comment later.


----------



## Jikoni

I love it!


----------



## mbasiszta

It is still very slow loading, if fit loads at all. I think many people are leaving DC, because I notice some 'regulars' are just not writing any more.


----------



## BreezyCooking

I truly doubt anyone is "leaving DC" because of the new format, especially since you CAN STILL USE THE OLD FORMAT if you want.  That's what I'm doing.  Just check your user page.


----------



## mbasiszta

Thanks. I sure hope not. I love DC.


----------



## Callisto in NC

BreezyCooking said:


> I truly doubt anyone is "leaving DC" because of the new format, especially since you CAN STILL USE THE OLD FORMAT if you want.  That's what I'm doing.  Just check your user page.


I agree.  I don't think anyone is leaving because of a change in skin.  

Andy R. did a post last evening about some other changes that have occurred here, you might want to check it out and see that it is definitely not the skin that has caused some "regulars" to post less.


----------



## mbasiszta

I am not trying to create a problem. I think everyone for their suggestions and help. I am back to v.1 and things are like before. That second skin just does not work for my computer. Sorry Andy.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ok now the V1.0 window went Extra large!!!!!! It's bigger than my 17 in. monitor...

Why??????????????????????

It is minimized!!!!.....I can't see windows in the background....

Same thing on V2.0 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Uncle Bob

If I line up the left side of the window on the monitor...I can't see the scroll bar on the right.........Hello!


----------



## kitchenelf

It's a glitch of some kind UB - I'll let Andy know.


----------



## Uncle Bob

I fixed it myself!

Tell Andy to turn out the light...I forgot and left it on....


----------



## mbasiszta

My v1.0 seems to fix all my problems.


----------



## dave the baker

Those resistant to change are doomed to - - - (finish the sentence)


----------



## mbasiszta

repeat history.


----------



## luckytrim

Change for the sake of change isn't always a good thing..................

"If it ain't broke, don't "fix" it"

"If "New and Improved" is not an improvement, you've wasted your time, and mine"



> My v1.0 seems to fix all my problems.


 
Mine too (eyes)   THX Andy!


----------



## mbasiszta

Yep; stupid is as stupid does. (Forrest Gump)


----------



## Alix

Isn't it great that we have something that can work for everyone? Those who like the old version can still use it and those who like the new version can use that. I myself am trying out the new format and trying to help Andy work out a few kinks. I think in time I will definitely prefer it to the old version. 

Hey LT, I like your saying, but what about: "A change is as good as a rest"


----------



## mbasiszta

Hi Alix, nice to have your positive input.


----------



## Alix

Thanks mbasiszta. I try. I like to think life is too short to focus on the negative. We won't all like everything and thats just normal. I am just glad Andy has got stuff in place so everyone can have what they like.


----------



## luckytrim

> I like to think life is too short to focus on the negative.


 
I agree; but the key word here is "Focus" and these old eyes are very selective as to what they will focus on.....nothing negative about that!.............'nuff said, let's move on.........


----------



## kitchenelf

I have made myself use the new version and I am getting quite used to it. Sure, there are things to work out...but, it sure doesn't say "standard vBulletin board" like so many others!  I really don't like the yellow ones - I guess I used too many legal pads in my college days!


----------



## mbasiszta

I am switching back and forth. Keeps me guessing.  ro lol


----------



## Alix

Andy is doing some "tweaking" what exactly are you finding hard on the eyes? Color? Busyness of the screen?


----------



## mbasiszta

Hi Alix, my problem remains the time it takes the pages to load, if it loads at all. I hit the reload icon which seems to help (sometimes). I like the busyness of the screen, actually. The pastel colors are cool, too. But I do like the blue of V1.0. (Go figure.) I am not complaining; just trying to figure out what is wrong with my system. No one else seems to have too much trouble with the loading issue.
Chau, Marty


----------



## Andy R

mbasiszta said:


> Hi Alix, my problem remains the time it takes the pages to load, if it loads at all. I hit the reload icon which seems to help (sometimes).


Marty,

Let me guess, are you using Internet Explorer?  If so, can you test the page load time with the right column on and then off.  I think the way IE works is that it's requiring the whole page to download before it shows up on the screen (past the header) but in Fire Fox and Safari it shows the threads and then the right column last.  I am looking into solutions for this.


----------



## miniman

Thanks Andy

That works well now, no delay in loading.


----------



## Alix

Cool. Glad that worked out for you miniman.


----------



## mbasiszta

Right, Andy, I use IE. I try to keep everything simple with my laptop. I have had too many bad experiences with downloading too many programs. Sorry. I have disabled the loading of the right side of the URL.  It must be my computer, because I am certainly not seeing a lot of other people reporting this slow loading problem. This was NOT a problem that I ever noticed before. I will just shut up and endure. Mine is not to reason why.
Chau, Marty


----------



## Alix

Well please don't do or die Marty!


----------



## mbasiszta

Not hardly; we will just keep on tickin'. V 1.0 is good and V 2.0 is improving. Thanks for all the hard work.
Chau,
Marty


----------

